# Hostel



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Why I haven't posted a thread about this by now, I have no idea but I am now. This is Eli Roth's second film into the Horror genre and one I have been wanting to see for a long time. There's a review of it over on _Dread Central_ this morning and one you should check out especially if you have any interest in Roth or his first outing *Cabin Fever.* That review makes me want to see it all the more, especially since I loved C.F. *Hostel* I have a feeling is going to be a gem.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

This is coming out Friday, anyone going to see it? I might not make it that day, but Saturday is probably a given. The clips I've seen look excellent. I think Eli Roth is going to prove to everyone he's not a flash in the pan. It will be up against "Narnia" "Kong" and Uwe Boll's *Bloodrayne* but I think it will do allright. Hopefully, it will go on to make my 2006 "Best of..." list this year. Speaking of which, you guys need to post your Best and Worst of last year. Can't wait to see how our lists compare.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

This movie looks like it's going to be downright disgusting. The clip they had on Dread Central was downright nauseating. I think I'll see it, but will probably wait till video unless the reviews are very good for it. I doubt my wife will go with me to this one.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

# 1 at the box office so far.:voorhees: :voorhees: :xbones: :ninja:


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

sory guys i didnt get much out of it. good gore film the eye sceen was great. should have seen the people in the theater freak


and yes the whore houses in europe do look like the ones in the film!


----------



## Joyfuldead (Jun 27, 2004)

I loved it... 
I loved Cabin Fever too.

I loved Takashi Miike's 5 second cameo

LOVE LOVE will watch again and purchase the dvd. God Bless it.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Joyfuldead said:


> I loved it...
> I loved Cabin Fever too.
> 
> I loved Takashi Miike's 5 second cameo
> ...


Now THAT's alot 'o lovin'.


----------



## death2u (May 16, 2004)

The best part of the movie was Miike's cameo. I about jumped out of my seat!

I loved Cabin Fever, but I was expecting more from the movie, What a let down!


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Zombie-F said:


> This movie looks like it's going to be downright disgusting. The clip they had on Dread Central was downright nauseating.


My feelings exactly. I love horror flicks but they have to have more to them than just blood and guts. I'm just not into the torture thing.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

death2u said:


> The best part of the movie was Miike's cameo. I about jumped out of my seat!
> 
> I loved Cabin Fever, but I was expecting more from the movie, What a let down!


Same here- I was expecting a lot more, or something different than what I saw. I was pretty disappointed......


----------



## Papa Bones (Jul 27, 2005)

There were a few times Cabin Fever came close to making me puke. From what y'all are saying, it sounds like Hostel is even worse. I will probably pass on seeing it.


----------



## Papa Bones (Jul 27, 2005)

Against my better judgment, I rented this the other day. It was gross but nowhere near as bad as I was expecting it to be from all the reviews I have seen and what I have been told by people who had seen it before me.
Cabin Fever scared me a lot more. At least that seemed like something that could really happen, there is a real disease like the one in the movie... or at least something like it, I don't know if it is that fast-acting or that contagious in real life. But there is a difference between scary and disgusting, and from what I have seen of Eli Roth's work, I think he needs to learn it.


----------



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

I finally saw it too, and it wasn't that bad. There was only one part that made me avert my eyes. IMO, the beginning was the best part.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

You have to understand, P.B. that Eli Roth is just really getting started with the industry and that this is his second feature film. I stand by my convictions that he is one of the directors that will save the modern Horror movie. There's a certain director out there now who has been around for years that is almost solely responsible for these Johnny-Come-Lately slasher fests that are swamping the market and destroying the genre. I submit that it is HE that needs to learn something. At least Roth's films are entertaining which is more than I can say about the other's schlock. There's nothing at all wrong with *Cabin Fever* or *Hostel,* either could be a possibility. This world is a sick place.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I watched this last night. I did enjoy it but I thought a lot of the scenes were predictable. It wasn't as gory as I thought it would be. Still had some surprises that I did like such as when you are realized in the movie that it's about being a part of the "Elite Hunting" membership and what the tatoo meant and the reason why this was carried on. Overall, I did like the movie and thought it was a new take on the slasher films. I agree with Sinister that Eli Roth is just starting out in industry and does show a lot of potential. I'm looking forward to seeing what else he has up his sleeve.


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

Like people have said already this movie was more a of a softcore porn flick then a scary movie from my perspective lol. But it was awsome and an ok ending. i was cheering through the whole ending lol not to ruin it for anybody but it gets very exciting! I loved it i guess. just Im not one for the whole drill through the knee thing lol.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Da Weiner said:


> I agree with Sinister that Eli Roth is just starting out in industry and does show a lot of potential. I'm looking forward to seeing what else he has up his sleeve.


He has *Hostel 2,* a flick called *The Box,* and the new Stephen King novel adaptation (A flick that King himself wanted Roth to direct) *Cell.* Look for Roth sometime in all this flurry of film making to be asked to do an episode of _Masters of Horror._ It's coming, I assure you. :xbones:


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I had so wanted this to be as good as I had thought/heard and went opening day. Boy was I sadly disappointed -


----------



## Faustian_Pact (Apr 19, 2006)

Sinister said:


> He has *Hostel 2,* a flick called *The Box,* and the new Stephen King novel adaptation (A flick that King himself wanted Roth to direct) *Cell.* Look for Roth sometime in all this flurry of film making to be asked to do an episode of _Masters of Horror._ It's coming, I assure you. :xbones:


Hey Sinister,old bean. Cancel Roth for Masters of Horror.

They just announced their director line-up for season two.

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/index.php?Show=6480&Template=newsfull

I doubt Roth will make an MOH epsiode soley based on his talk-talk-talk "plans." When? He'll be shooting "Cell" when/if they get to MOH season three.

I would like to see "THE BOX" more for Richard Kelly's involvment.


----------



## Witterally (Apr 15, 2007)

Never listen to hype about a movie, it will always disappoint you. And I haven't seen Cabin Fever yet. The bad reviews from the major critics put me off. Yeah, I listen to some of them.

I liked Hostel.

It was entirely predictable. And in some scenes, it really ripped off Marathon Man. And a lot of the dialog was completely pointless. But it worked where it counts. In 2 ways. 1- the violence / gore (I saw the Unrated DVD) was extremely shocking and visceral. This movie seriously made me _react_, which I never do. And, 2- the resonance of the torture elements of the story. I think the movie has a great deal of power when you take into account the way the world is going right now. The film makes a real statement about prostitution and torturing people. That you want it to be justified, but until you feel it yourself, you'll never understand how wrong it is.

I thought it was, despite its' predictability, a very powerful film with an important message for the world we live in.


----------

